# Crab Fishing



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

If your looking to go sport crabbing, look at the latest craze. The CrabHawk is used with a heavy rod/reel/line combo. Response has been incredible. Great for all crabbing from the bank, docks and boats! Check us out at "www.crabhawk.com"


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Steve2d",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------

